# طلب برنامج Primavera Contract Manager-Last Version



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 مارس 2010)

الزملاء الكرام
بحثت كثيرا عن البرنامج المذكور لتحميله ولم أوفق
البرنامج مهم لإدارة عقود المشاريع الكبيرة
آمل أن يكون متوفر عند أحد الزملاء الكرام


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 مارس 2010)

للتذكير وإبقاء الطلب 
قليلون من تعاملوا مع هذا البرنامج من بريمافيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (19 مارس 2010)

وجدت لك النسخة 10.1sp3 ، علماً أن آخر نسخة من البرنامج هي 13
Primavera Contract Management 10.1 SP3

Download (890Mb)
http://www.filefactory.com/file/57a64e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8b8068/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/188c11/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7873d8/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2b4bdd/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6be013/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f0b5eb/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ae9cb4/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/831cd6/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0f1cf4/


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 مارس 2010)

أشكرك جدا زميلنا محمد مطر على اهتمامك، وأتمنى من الزملاء البحث عن آخر إصدار من البرنامج المفيد


----------



## ahmed_2006 (22 مارس 2010)

Me Too


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 مارس 2010)

للتذكير وإبقاء الطلب


----------



## خالد حسن بوشه (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## خالد حسن بوشه (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## saryadel (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الروابط من 5 إلي 9 لا تعمل , هل يمكن إعادة تفعيلها
مع الشكر


----------



## Jamal (6 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## kembel67 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط من 5 إلي 9 لا تعمل , هل يمكن إعادة تفعيلها
مع الشكر


----------



## masameeso (22 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

